# Grinders for filter coffee



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi,

Would a quality hand grinder be more than enough for pour over coffees?

Or would a something like a flat burr grinder take pour overs to the next level?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Halo, and welcome! What sort of budget are you thinking?


----------



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi John, thank you for the welcome.

£500 is the budget, I have looked t the idea of a used flat burr instead of a new niche zero.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Check for sale area.


----------



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Jony, any particular brand and models, mazzer major, mythos etc?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

That's a cracking budget! There are loads of options, far too many for my novice mind to remember. People may disagree, but I think you can be a little more forgiving with a filter grind. I use a Wilfa Svart and have no complaints for sheer value for money. It's £400 less than your max and leaves loads extra for other necessities in filter - a good gooseneck kettle, a set of scales, your pourover brewer of choice...!

James Hoffman has good reviews on YouTube that might help - maybe look into a new Niche, Fellow Ode, Wilfa Svart, Wilfa Uniform - I think he's discussed these in detail... The Solo (Bella Barista have a £20 off offer for CFUK members) looks like another contender too. Alternatively, as Jony says, the For Sale section is good, and there are many tried and tested grinders coming up all the time (Mazzer, Eureka, Caedo, Mahlkonig). Hand grinder wise - KONA, Made by Knock come up a fair bit.

Personally I've been using the Svart for a few years now and I like it, however, I hope to upgrade in the future for more consistency. Would a £500 grinder elevate my brews? I suspect so, but I've got other things to focus on to keep me occupied for now - water quality (Peak Water hasn't been the answer to my problems like I hoped), technique, different brew recipes, etc. I was set on the Fellow Ode, but Hoffman's review suggests it has room for improvement. Maybe I'll just wait a few years and get an EK43!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Wilfa Uniform is my choice for filter coffee at that budget.

Only problem is that stock is very thin on the ground.

David


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Pact have them in stock actually. They probably wont last all that long.

https://www.pactcoffee.com/grinders/wilfa-uniform-coffee-grinder


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

1Zpresso JX or JX Pro perhaps? Buy direct from 1Zpresso and it will get to you in about 1 week (at least mine did!). The JX Pro was about £130 delivered to the UK ($169).


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Pact have them in stock actually. They probably wont last all that long.
> 
> https://www.pactcoffee.com/grinders/wilfa-uniform-coffee-grinder


 Actually sold out already...!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

halo said:


> Would a quality hand grinder be more than enough for pour over coffees?


 Indeed, if you don't mind hand grinding for a few cups a day. 😊

How many coffees do you think you need to grind a day? I have a JX Pro, which is a cracking grinder. I love it and grind 5-6 times a day for 2 of us. It will be easily 10 if my daughter visits us.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

PACMAN said:


> 1Zpresso JX or JX Pro perhaps? Buy direct from 1Zpresso and it will get to you in about 1 week (at least mine did!). The JX Pro was about £130 delivered to the UK ($169).


 +1 to this


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

higbert said:


> Actually sold out already...!


 3 minutes after I checked! Told you they wouldn't last 🤣


----------

